
Cloud Anti-Patterns - kiyanwang
https://speakerdeck.com/caseywest/containercon-north-america-cloud-anti-patterns
======
el_isma
Why's nfs an anti pattern?

~~~
trelliscoded
NFS clients can block on I/O forever if you aren't very careful with your file
I/O design. I think it's usually better to use a message queue for every NFS
use case I've seen lately.

------
hexsprite
any recording?

